# Anyone using Dog shock collars?



## smokinj (Oct 12, 2011)

Looking at getting one for my dog. She listens most of the time, but she has discovered a pond near by. Once she catches you not looking shes gone and not turning back.


----------



## lukem (Oct 12, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Looking at getting one for my dog. She listens most of the time, but she has discovered a pond near by. Once she catches you not looking shes gone and not turning back.



I have an in-ground fence system for my 85lb two-year-old yellow lab.  He learned really quickly and no longer has any interest in jail-breaking.  I have it around the perimeter of my 3 acre yard.

This one was a bit pricey compared to some of the others, but it has a lifetime warranty.

http://www.amazon.com/SportDOG-In-G...TSYU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1318438539&sr=8-3

If you get one, do yourself a favor and rent the mini-trencher that lays the cable.  It was 30 bucks and worth every penny.  Had the whole job done in a few hours.


----------



## davmor (Oct 12, 2011)

I use a Dogtra on my Lab. The paging or vibrate feature works well. When she gets head strong she gets a nick. I find that if she has the collar on she does listen to my voice commands more.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 12, 2011)

davmor said:
			
		

> I use a Dogtra on my Lab. The paging or vibrate feature works well. When she gets head strong she gets a nick. I find that if she has the collar on she does listen to my voice commands more.



Sweet, normally its not an issue at all. Now she knows that pond and ducks are there its a whole new game. Cant wait to Zap her!  :lol:


----------



## smokinj (Oct 12, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My neighbor has that set up on 4 acres with 3 big dogs. I think if I could zap her on a dead run she will be back to normal quick.....


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Oct 12, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Now she knows its a whole new game. Cant wait to Zap her!  :lol:



I'm thinkin the Native American Princess is only going to take that one time . . . next thing ya know yer gonna wake up with that think strapped to your ba||s!!

'Cause no way were you thinking about shocking your canine . . . that's just rude to your best friend. Don't you think he'd like to shock (bite, scratch, poop on) you sometimes for some of the stupid things you do to him?!? :wow:


----------



## smokinj (Oct 12, 2011)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's Tough and was warned many times....Now its my turn!  ;-P


----------



## gpcollen1 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have the Petsafe radio fence - no underground wires.  I put 2 transmitters in - one in each end of the house - so their range overlaps inside the house and she has a pretty good run outside.  She has about 75 feet infront of the house [10 feet short of the road] and about 85 feet behind the house with plenty of room to roam around the sides of course.  She was trained the boundary only once and was shocked only once during the initial training session.  Has not been any issues since.  she is a good mutt with a healthy space to roam.


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge (Oct 12, 2011)

We had one and quit using it pretty quick. It didn't make consistant contact with the dogs neck, so we would have to turn up the juice to have equal effect. Then when it would work the dog would jump off the ground. Took it off and threw it away.

I have seen big dogs run right past the buried fences as well, I have never used one. 

What kind of dog? A hunting breed?


----------



## Bocefus78 (Oct 12, 2011)

The invisible fences shock them on their way back in the yard too (at least from my experience). My dog would sit in the damn street and look at you wanting to come back. You had to physically remove the collar and drag her a$$ back. What a PIA. I just let her bite tires after a while.....she always came back.


----------



## lukem (Oct 12, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> lukem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A guy I work with has a shock collar on his lab.  He says it adjusts the attitude real quick...just have to make sure they know they are doing something wrong when you issue the shock.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 12, 2011)

Bocefus78 said:
			
		

> The invisible fences shock them on their way back in the yard too (at least from my experience). My dog would sit in the damn street and look at you wanting to come back. You had to physically remove the collar and before she would cross the line to go back home.



lol, My neighbor just reinstall his this week for the 3rd time. He had the pros's do it this time. He keeps offering to help but I aerate the lawn spring and fall so not a good match for me.


----------



## snowleopard (Oct 12, 2011)

If Jay were a dog, he'd be a black lab.  I'm betting that she's something along those lines.  

On the other hand, if Dennis was a dog, he'd be a hound.  Gamma would be a Standard Poodle.  BrotherBart would be a Jack Russell Terrier.  Jake would be a Schipperke. ISeeDeadBTU's would be one of those dogs that refuse to make eye contact with you, then sneak up behind and bites.  Bad dog.  BiggRedd would be a pit bull.  And so on.


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge (Oct 12, 2011)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> If Jay were a dog, he'd be a black lab.  I'm betting that she's something along those lines.
> 
> On the other hand, if Dennis was a dog, he'd be a hound.  Gamma would be a Standard Poodle.  BrotherBart would be a Jack Russell Terrier.  Jake would be a Schipperke. ISeeDeadBTU's would be one of those dogs that refuse to make eye contact with you, then sneak up behind and bites.  Bad dog.  BiggRedd would be a pit bull.  And so on.




Sounds like the start of a good ash can thread.


----------



## smoke show (Oct 12, 2011)

Invisable  fences and shock collars are effective if the animal is trained properly.

Work even better on submissive dogs.

It can be hard to train a dog set in its ways.

Better to start young.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Oct 12, 2011)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> Gamma would be a Standard Poodle.



A freakin poodle?  :shut:  I beg to differ.....I would be the Jack Russell.....  


My cousin who just gave birth has been using those shock collars on her two long legged boxers with good results. I guess there was some concern about the dogs with the new baby, among other things, I think they tried that electric fence thing too. The female dog is a real boldie! So far so good. 
I got a bird that chomps on my ear, fingers, feet....anything he can get in his beak.....wonder if they make them that small?  :smirk:  Only kiddin....I tell him "NO dammit" but he just imitates my laugh....bugger.
I guess there are a lot of mixed feelings about the shock collar thang. If it was up to Mr Gamma, my bird would be equipped with a shock vest.... :lol: he hates him....


----------



## snowleopard (Oct 12, 2011)

No, not a Freakin' Poodle, a Standard Poodle.  Famous for their smiles: http://www.smithpoodles.com/_Standard_Poodles_-_Sires__Dams.html "Among the very smartest and most obedient of dogs, the standard Poodle combines playful exuberance with a zest for life's adventures. He retains his hunting heritage and loves to run, swim and retrieve. He gets along well with everyone, although he can be somewhat reserved with strangers. He is excellent with children."   (The last sentence is no reflection on the maturity level of the other posters on h.c.) 


"My cousin who just gave birth has been using those shock collars on her two long legged boxers with good results" is an interesting sentence, that.  All kinds of options for interpretation. 

Ash can?  Perhaps.  They took my New Thread button away and won't give it back.


----------



## begreen (Oct 12, 2011)

Bart would be more appropriately a fine mutt, American born and bred. 

FWIW, the best dog we ever had was a 115# sheppoolab. Dad was a labradoodle and mom was a big German Shepard. In spite of being a big, intimidating dog looking like a chesty wolfhound, he always listened.


----------



## Fifelaker (Oct 12, 2011)

I have both Sportdog and dogtra collars.Sportdog has some great tips on there web site and a very good video. The even work on this guy


----------



## basswidow (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a chocolate lab and we have the invisible fence.  The previous homeowner had the buried fence installed - so we just needed the controls and collar.  My dog learned the boundry within minutes.  It doesn't take them long to figure it out.  Mine gives a warning beep when they get too close and shock when they proceed.  You can adjust the sensitivity.  Works in all kinds of weather and in the deep snow.  If the collar battery dies or there is a power failure,  she still respects the boundry because she has learned it. We have deer, ground hogs, neighbors walking their dogs, and she will only go as far as the boundry.  They give you the marker flags,  but the dogs don't need them.  They know when they are near the shock point.

It's so nice to open the door and allow her that freedom.  She loves the fence too.  She has a good 2 + acres to roam and run.  I will always have an invisible fence if I have a dog.  It's the only way to go.  Great invention and my dog is no worse for it. 

It's an easy do it yourself deal too.  The line doesn't go deep.  

Get a good system.  I think my box is Petstop.  It's collar battery's last long.  I don't have much faith in the wireless ones.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 12, 2011)

basswidow said:
			
		

> I have a chocolate lab and we have the invisible fence.  The previous homeowner had the buried fence installed - so we just needed the controls and collar.  My dog learned the boundry within minutes.  It doesn't take them long to figure it out.  Mine gives a warning beep when they get too close and shock when they proceed.  You can adjust the sensitivity.  Works in all kinds of weather and in the deep snow.  If the collar battery dies or there is a power failure,  she still respects the boundry because she has learned it. We have deer, ground hogs, neighbors walking their dogs, and she will only go as far as the boundry.  They give you the marker flags,  but the dogs don't need them.  They know when they are near the shock point.
> 
> It's so nice to open the door and allow her that freedom.  She loves the fence too.  She has a good 2 + acres to roam and run.  I will always have an invisible fence if I have a dog.  It's the only way to go.  Great invention and my dog is no worse for it.
> 
> ...



That why I was looking for the remote. There is hundreds of acres out her to walk, this will allow me to take her....I hope. Monster corn fields and sod farm.


----------



## snowleopard (Oct 12, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Bart would be more appropriately a fine mutt, American born and bred.
> 
> FWIW, the best dog we ever had was a 115# sheppoolab. Dad was a labradoodle and mom was a big German Shepard. In spite of being a big, intimidating dog looking like a chesty wolfhound, he always listened.



Now that you mention it, I see the resemblance.  Very well: Bart would be a shepoolab.


----------



## yooperdave (Oct 12, 2011)

jay- i'm thinking that if 99 had a shock collar around here, it would be on my neck to keep me off this site

however, the neighbor 3 doors down had them on his dogs for awhile and ended up going with the underground fence that seems to work ideal for keeping his dogs in the yard....but not for stopping the barking. although, they don't seem to bark all that much.....


----------



## smokinj (Oct 12, 2011)

yooperdave said:
			
		

> jay- i'm thinking that if 99 had a shock collar around here, it would be on my neck to keep me off this site
> 
> however, the neighbor 3 doors down had them on his dogs for awhile and ended up going with the underground fence that seems to work ideal for keeping his dogs in the yard....but not for stopping the barking. although, they don't seem to bark all that much.....



lol I am sure I would to!  :cheese:


----------



## SlyFerret (Oct 13, 2011)

Like a few others here, I have an in ground fence around our 5 acre lot.  5 acres of grass makes a nice playground for our lab-chessie mix and our lab-beagle mix.  The invisible fence systems these days are digital, which helps with interference.  The collars can also be adjusted for shot intensity and pulse rate in order to customize the collar's correction to each specific dog.  I assume the remote collars are similar.

With the invisible fence, training is extremely important.  You can't just turn them loose and let them learn where the boundaries are.  You have to invest the time to work with the dogs and train them, and the key to dog training is always consistency.  My experience with shock collars as part of the invisible fence system is that they work VERY well if use the tool properly.

I have a friend who used a remote shock collar on his rot-lab mix.  Unfortunately, he didn't take the time to properly train the dog, and wasn't consistent enough.  The result, unfortunately is that his poor dog is nervous, paranoid, skittish, and awkward.  It's almost like the dog has no idea how to act at any time.  He's a very friendly dog, and listens pretty well, but I feel like my friend adversely affected his dogs personality quite a bit by the way the collar was used.

When trying to decide whether or not to use a remote shock collar as a training tool, don't just consider how the dog will respond to the correction, but think about how you will use it.  Make sure that you honestly feel that you will have the discipline to be absolutely consistent in its use.  If you think that you might use it out of frustration, or on impulse, take that into consideration.  Not only will that reduce the tool's effectiveness, it may also cause unintended changes in your dogs personality.

-SF


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a wireless one for four years now.  Works great.  The only difference is you don't have as much control over your perimeter, but it worked out fine for our space.  As mentioned, the key is training the dog.   The shock is just a reinforcement.  That being said,   My dogs were trained in a very short time.   Well, the old cow dog went into fetal position and had to be carried into the yard for a few days, but now we're good.


There was an incident with chickens and the shock collar, but that has to be told over beer.


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 13, 2011)

Let us know when you plan to tell the story,......we'll all grab a cold one. :coolsmile:


----------



## SolarAndWood (Oct 13, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> That why I was looking for the remote. There is hundreds of acres out her to walk, this will allow me to take her....I hope. Monster corn fields and sod farm.



Tritronics Pro 100.  Big time range and large adjustment range as well.  Timing as well as intensity is important.  2 weeks to good behavior tops and I don't care what kind of dog you have or how big or how stubborn it is.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 13, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome....She really good until she thinks Ducks! You can see her at the pond always checking back to see if we are still watching. Around a half hour and she come back with her head down for the next two days.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Oct 13, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Awesome....



Until you see the price.  They last though.  Mine is 15 years old and is used daily.  I have no hesitation about taking my dog anywhere and tend to have block headed stubborn breeds with a taste for distraction and bad reps.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 13, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here what I ordered. Thats what I am looking for. Love to be able to put her on a kayak and not have to chase her through the woods.


http://www.dogwidgetsforless.com/el...emote-2-dogs-training-shock-collar-600-yards/


----------



## SolarAndWood (Oct 13, 2011)

That is the right style collar for what you are trying to accomplish.  I've had friends try the less power, less range types and they ended up going back and buying the bigger one anyway.  If you've got a bigger dog that is only doing what is natural, you need the range and the varying power to deal with different levels of distraction.  Do not let anyone else use it that might be prone to using it as a punishment as opposed to training device.  People do some really stupid things to animals.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 13, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> That is the right style collar for what you are trying to accomplish.  I've had friends try the less power, less range types and they ended up going back and buying the bigger one anyway.  If you've got a bigger dog that is only doing what is natural, you need the range and the varying power to deal with different levels of distraction.  Do not let anyone else use it that might be prone to using it as a punishment as opposed to training device.  People do some really stupid things to animals.



Funny that you mention that. I been calling her zappy for the last couple days. She may develop a nervous twitch when turning the Chanel. I get remote mix up all the time !  ;-) J/K  
Darn sure will let someone else get a hold of it...


----------



## willworkforwood (Oct 13, 2011)

We have a different make collar, but they probably all are similar.  We've had very good results using the colllar with our dog, who I affectionately call Mr. Hyde.  We almost never have to use shock on her because she knows what happens if she ignores vibrate  ;-).  So what you want to do if possible is to set up, or approach the bad behavior you want to stop, and have the remote ready to go.  Right as your dog starts getting into it, first go with the verbal no, then quickly the vibrate, followed quickly by a nick.  This all has to happen while the bad behavior is taking place - if you do it 3 seconds later, your dog will say "what the he||||| are you zapping me for".  Getting everything done may be tough in some situations - you may need to start the process early, knowing what's about to take place.  But after a couple times, your dog will learn that after vibrate comes shock, and they do remember that really well.  I think these things are great - I let my dog wander, but she never gets far enough away because she knows she has to get back before the "third event" happens.  She almost always comes back on the verbal, but if not, and I have to use vibrate, she comes FLYING over the hill.  If you use it correctly from the start, you'll rarely ever need to use shock.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 13, 2011)

willworkforwood said:
			
		

> We have a different make collar, but they probably all are similar.  We've had very good results using the colllar with our dog, who I affectionately call Mr. Hyde.  We almost never have to use shock on her because she knows what happens if she ignores vibrate  ;-).  So what you want to do if possible is to set up, or approach the bad behavior you want to stop, and have the remote ready to go.  Right as your dog starts getting into it, first go with the verbal no, then quickly the vibrate, followed quickly by a nick.  This all has to happen while the bad behavior is taking place - if you do it 3 seconds later, your dog will say "what the he||||| are you zapping me for".  Getting everything done may be tough in some situations - you may need to start the process early, knowing what's about to take place.  But after a couple times, your dog will learn that after vibrate comes shock, and they do remember that really well.  I think these things are great - I let my dog wander, but she never gets far enough away because she knows she has to get back before the "third event" happens.  She almost always comes back on the verbal, but if not, and I have to use vibrate, she comes FLYING over the hill.  If you use it correctly from the start, you'll rarely ever need to use shock.




My only issue is the hauling @ss for the pond. She looks at you a few times before she runs. (kinda like a mexican stand off) The gf has lots of plans for it though...lol


----------



## SolarAndWood (Oct 13, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> My only issue is the hauling @ss for the pond.



hauling @ss for the pond will have an initial setting required to deal with, then will get reduced after maybe 3 times of having to do it.  For those special distractions that are part of being a dog, I don't find that the vibrate and escalate works at all.  I don't like the momentary either, just teaches the dog to fight through it and it will go away.  Find the level that works, hold it down until it does work and show the dog a lot of love for doing the right thing.  Next time won't take as much juice to convince them to do the right thing.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 13, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your right and have not even used one. You can tell once she make her mind up what and where she is going. This is a clear shot to the pond so I should have more than enough range. Its maybe 200 yards.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 13, 2011)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> If Jay were a dog, he'd be a black lab.  I'm betting that she's something along those lines.
> 
> On the other hand, if Dennis was a dog, he'd be a hound.  Gamma would be a Standard Poodle.  BrotherBart would be a Jack Russell Terrier.  *Jake would be a Schipperke*. ISeeDeadBTU's would be one of those dogs that refuse to make eye contact with you, then sneak up behind and bites.  Bad dog.  BiggRedd would be a pit bull.  And so on.



--

Known for a stubborn, mischievous, and headstrong temperament, the Schipperke is sometimes referred to as the "little black fox", the "Tasmanian black devil", or the "little black devil". They are naturally curious and high-energy dogs and require ample exercise and supervision. Schipperkes are very smart and independent; and sometimes debate listening to owners, instead choosing to do whatever benefits them the most. First-time dog owners would be well advised to familiarize themselves with the breed prior to purchase. Schipperkes require training and a secure, fenced-in space to run. They are formidable barkers and can be aggressive with other dogs

---

Stubborn and mishievous and headstrong  . . . sure . . . I don't now about the whole high-energy dog requiring lots of exercise though . . . supervision on the other hand is probably a must as I tend to get distracted easily. I guess you could translate my tendency to be "verbose" with the words into "formidable barker" . . . but I am most definitely not very agressive with other dogs/people.

I always picked myself as a bassett hound . . .   Hell, that's how I picked up my knickname . . . knicknamed after an Assistant Chief's bassett Jacob.


----------



## yooperdave (Oct 13, 2011)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> I have a wireless one for four years now. Works great. The only difference is you don't have as much control over your perimeter, but it worked out fine for our space. As mentioned, the key is training the dog. The shock is just a reinforcement. That being said, My dogs were trained in a very short time. Well, the old cow dog went into fetal position and had to be carried into the yard for a few days, but now we're good.
> 
> 
> There was an incident with chickens and the shock collar, but that has to be told over beer.



would it and could it be....."the one chicken kept jumpin the fence, so i put the collar on it...had to wrap it around it's neck a few times because of the size difference...well, anyway, when that old bird jumped the fence the next time, she got lit up like a white phosphorous shell on a dark night! and we ended up with roast bird for supper!"...


----------



## snowleopard (Oct 13, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Stubborn and mishievous and headstrong  . . . sure . . . I don't now about the whole high-energy dog requiring lots of exercise though . . . supervision on the other hand is probably a must as I tend to get distracted easily. I guess you could translate my tendency to be "verbose" with the words into "formidable barker" . . . but I am most definitely not very agressive with other dogs/people.
> 
> I always picked myself as a bassett hound . . .   Hell, that's how I picked up my knickname . . . knicknamed after an Assistant Chief's bassett Jacob.



Ah, but they didn't explain at _what_ they bark.  In their function as boat dogs, they do regular sweeps of their boats.  If a rope has been carelessly dropped instead of neatly coiled, they will respectfully call this to the owner's attention.  If they were stove dogs instead, they would probably not approve of ash doors left open, chimneys left uncleaned, green wood being burned.  Their sense of propriety is purely pragmatic.  Verbosity is probably a better description than the dismissive `barker' label.  They are  . . . highly interactive.  That's better.  Interested in the world around them.  

Hound?  I'm not seeing it.  Volcano with green grass growing on it.  Release your inner Schipperke . . .


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a neighbor with 2 cool labs- they have shock collars and sometimes they don't put them on, or they go dead, or who knows what.  The dogs end up in my yard trying to eat my compost (bad for them).  They're always covered in swamp water when they get there and I drive them home (first we play fetch).  

Just a note to say that you need to still be on top of things with a shock collar.  I feel for these 2 old girls.


----------



## mainemaul (Oct 14, 2011)

Put the collar on the dog at least 4-5 days with no batteries, or they will associate the new collar with the nicks she gets.
No "new collar" and i dont have to mind dad.
My 1st Lab knew what collar he was wearing and there was a difference in behavior between the street collar and the electric one with the remote.
They get wise real fast.
They can be a great tool in the right hands.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 14, 2011)

mainemaul said:
			
		

> Put the collar on the dog at least 4-5 days with no batteries, or they will associate the new collar with the nicks she gets.
> No "new collar" and i dont have to mind dad.
> My 1st Lab knew what collar he was wearing and there was a difference in behavior between the street collar and the electric one with the remote.
> They get wise real fast.
> They can be a great tool in the right hands.



Too funny and mine is that smart like that! lol I will do it.


----------



## PastorMatt (Oct 14, 2011)

We put one in around our several acre yard and it really helped in training our giant schnoodle (giant schnauzer and regular poodle) where his boundaries are.  Several suggestions though.  Use a trencher and don't bury the line too close to the road (our line kept getting broken by vehicles coming off the edge and digging into the dirt).  Also, if your dog has a thick coat like mine, shave a bit of the hair on their throats so that the contacts touch.  Remember, sometimes they will just want whatever it is too bad to care about the pain and then they'll be stuck outside of the fence because they won't want to get shocked getting back in!


----------



## muncybob (Oct 14, 2011)

My friends dog is apparently very smart. He has the buried system and seems the "reminder" gets firmer the closer you get to the boundary.
One day he noticed his dog walking very slowly up toward the boundary...then he just sat down a few feet from the line. Sat there for a long time and next thing you knew the dog was off and running. 
The dog just waited for the battery in the collar to discharge and off he went!


----------



## smokinj (Oct 14, 2011)

muncybob said:
			
		

> My friends dog is apparently very smart. He has the buried system and seems the "reminder" gets firmer the closer you get to the boundary.
> One day he noticed his dog walking very slowly up toward the boundary...then he just sat down a few feet from the line. Sat there for a long time and next thing you knew the dog was off and running.
> The dog just waited for the battery in the collar to discharge and off he went!



Wow, they are much smarter than even I thought. lol I am lucky at this point she only goes to the pond. Oh and she done it again this A.M. Normally in the dark she will not try it. Not true anymore she is now no longer afraid of the dark. Zapper will be her Saturday! Its a new ball game I hope......


----------



## Utilitrack (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a SportDog 400 for my stubborn Golden Retriever, had a more expensive one (SportDog 800) last year but could never use it on him(felt bad) ended up selling it for a loss. Got frustrated with him again this year when he would take off and not listen roll in turkey poop and eat other nasty things> I got tired of chasing him into the puckies to get him to come back without offering him a treat, so off to Cabela's I went and got the SportDog 400- this has been a truly great tool for both of us. He stays by my side constantly and always comes the first time I call. No more issues, after only a few nicks, I just have to give him the warning beep and back he comes. Wish I had done it earlier.


----------



## Gary_602z (Oct 14, 2011)

We have an Invisible Fence for our 3 dogs. The only problem is the neighbors cats know that they can set just outside the fence and torment the dogs! :cheese: 

Gary


----------



## smokinj (Oct 15, 2011)

Got the remote shocker collar in today and charged. Try it on my self on the top level. Just wanted to know before hitting the dog with it. This should work fine! Frist run will be Sunday A.M. Wish me luck. Scrape that going to try it now! ;-P


----------



## ironpony (Oct 17, 2011)

I just picked up a 100' extension cord and wired it to her collar
when she starts runnig I throw the switch and hit her with some 220
stops her DEAD in her tracks
seems to only work once though............


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge (Oct 17, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Try it on my self on the top level. Just wanted to know before hitting the dog with it. This should work fine!




Please tell us more!

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## SolarAndWood (Oct 17, 2011)

kettensÃ¤ge said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not a true test unless you put it around your neck.


----------



## lukem (Oct 17, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> kettensÃ¤ge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree.  Crank it to 11.

I have a really high pain tolerance for most things, but I'm a wimp when it comes to getting shocked.  I think a shock collar would drop me like a hot brick.  But you go ahead and let us know just to be sure...


----------



## smokinj (Oct 17, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> SolarAndWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok here's the scoop. I tested it on my self first on High. Wow big shock. Then let the dog out to see what would happen. Full boost didnt even turn her head. This thing only work one time to shock the crap out of me and the dog got a 3 hour Saturday night! Sent it back!


----------



## SlyFerret (Oct 18, 2011)

kettensÃ¤ge said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd say VIDEO or it didn't happen!  Then we can freeze frame on your best facial expressions.

-SF


----------



## Fish On (Oct 19, 2011)

please do yourself a favor and go to www.leerburg.com before using a collar. you will learn the correct way to use it and your dog will be better I  would work on your recall and a better understanding of a NO command. having your dog have a better bond is the way to go. 

i have a dogtra collar and i used it as a training tool to make sure he minds me and nothing else. 

using it the way u did your dog has no clue what it is getting corrected for. took me a month of studying and learning how to use a collar even before i ever put it on mine.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Oct 19, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> lukem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jay, my collar will put a full grown Rott or Pitt Bull in full pursuit up on their hind legs.  Something doesn't add up there.


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge (Oct 19, 2011)

X2,
 That's why I got rid of mine. Too inconsistant to train with. 
Not sure if it was the remote, collar or good contact with the dogs neck.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 19, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It work one time......On me!  :bug: Big Joilt...... When I put it on the dog I guess thats when it stop working. Could not get the light to come back on. I return that one and will try a better one after refund.


----------



## Trail_Time (Oct 19, 2011)

Jay,  take a look at the Dogtra collars. They can be pricey but worth every penny.  They have the ability to work up to a mile, but my experience is they work very well up to about a 1/4 mile or so and are spotty at longer distances.     Once you get a working collar the trick is to be sure the prongs contact the skin.  If you get the right model for the job there is no dog that this will not work on.   As has been said before, the key is timing.  The dog must associate the shock with your command.  The dog heads for the pond.  You say no, the dog looks at you and decides you are too far to enforce your will on her.  At that moment where she turns back to head to the pond you shock her and tell her no again.  Repeat if necessary.  If you do it right most dogs only need it a couple times until they get the point.  Most importantly, the shock should not be overused and should be only reserved for the worst behaviors.

Good luck!


----------



## willworkforwood (Oct 19, 2011)

Trail_Time said:
			
		

> ... If you do it right most dogs only need it a couple times until they get the point. ...


How well do these things work? Our dog was crowned King of the bad puppies, and then we started using the collar. As others and I have said previously, very few actual shocks were needed in order for her to fully get the picture, and now just vibrate works almost every time. When I'm working outside splitting, she wanders around the property, and often goes into another row of wood where I can't see her. After a while I'll say come, and then repeat once louder, in case she's off into the woods. But sometimes she will be just a row or 2 away, and have a squirrel or chipmunk lined up (her favorite thing in the world). When that happens she will ignore me, but not make a sound (I guess she figures - hey - can't you smell me - I'm right next to you).  So not knowing where she is, I start taking the remote control out of my pocket.  Well, I can't hear any sound from doing that, but she sure does, and comes RACING around the corner before I even have a chance to turn it on :lol:.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Oct 19, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> It work one time......On me!  :bug: Big Joilt...... When I put it on the dog I guess thats when it stop working. Could not get the light to come back on. I return that one and will try a better one after refund.



Gotcha.  Tritronics Pro 100 is rock solid after many years of daily use.

$100 with an hour left...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TriTronics-...531?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item336d194c23


----------



## JustWood (Oct 20, 2011)

Shave the neck and spray it wet with a windex  bottle .
Don't ask how I know . Club initiations are a beech! Works on dogs too.
You can make a lanyard out of baler twine to go around their chest and back to keep it in place . Some dogs hate the lanyard! The lanyard may be enough to make them forget  about heading for the pond.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 20, 2011)

preciseLEE said:
			
		

> Shave the neck and spray it wet with a windex  bottle .
> Don't ask how I know . Club initiations are a beech! Works on dogs too.
> You can make a lanyard out of baler twine to go around their chest and back to keep it in place . Some dogs hate the lanyard! The lanyard may be enough to make them forget  about heading for the pond.



lol, I order the dogtra Iq this time, this time I win.....(I hope) But after me being the only one to get shock so far its worth it if someone else gets to feel it!
Be here Friday! Hate spending money but something has to be done. If it dont work its twine! I feel like W. E. Coyote

http://www.dogtra.com/


----------



## Trail_Time (Oct 20, 2011)

willworkforwood said:
			
		

> Trail_Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's amazing how well just the vibrate works once they know what comes next.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 20, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow went for under 200.00 thats pretty good. If this one not right it will go back too. I am now close to 200.00 what the heck. The last one I did buy off ebay said it was new, but thesre is No Way it was New!


----------



## SolarAndWood (Oct 20, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> I am now close to 200.00 what the heck.



Think of it as an 880 caliber investment


----------



## smokinj (Oct 20, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea I am already there! This one should be a Little better life time warranty. (Or 5 years after its discontinued ) The other hand if its not right out of the box its going back.


----------



## snowleopard (Oct 20, 2011)

Stroll down memory lane:  Had a young German shepherd, female, and a horse that had been boarded out.  Got a paddock cleared in the back yard, but not fenced, so started with just a strand of hot wire that I attached to the back porch at one point in its circuit.   Installed horse, she knew what hotwire was, and settled right in. 

Next morning, the dog had apparently forgotten that we had a horse in the backyard.  She got up, went out on the deck, yawned and stretched, and happily surveyed her kingdom--and then saw the horse.  She started barking, horse looked up with a bored `is-there-a-problem?' expression, and dog barked louder and more confidently and got no response.  Dog walked to the end of the porch, opened her mouth to bark, and touched the hotwire with her nose.  She bolted for the front door so quickly that she missed it on her first try and slammed into the wall beside it.  Thus did I learn the meaning of the phrase `horselaugh'.   Dog's manners improved immediately.


----------



## Gary_602z (Oct 21, 2011)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> Stroll down memory lane:  Had a young German shepherd, female, and a horse that had been boarded out.  Got a paddock cleared in the back yard, but not fenced, so started with just a strand of hot wire that I attached to the back porch at one point in its circuit.   Installed horse, she knew what hotwire was, and settled right in.
> 
> Next morning, the dog had apparently forgotten that we had a horse in the backyard.  She got up, went out on the deck, yawned and stretched, and happily surveyed her kingdom--and then saw the horse.  She started barking, horse looked up with a bored `is-there-a-problem?' expression, and dog barked louder and more confidently and got no response.  Dog walked to the end of the porch, opened her mouth to bark, and touched the hotwire with her nose.  She bolted for the front door so quickly that she missed it on her first try and slammed into the wall beside it.  Thus did I learn the meaning of the phrase `horselaugh'.   Dog's manners improved immediately.



Now that is funny!

Gary


----------



## Trail_Time (Oct 21, 2011)

Gary_602z said:
			
		

> snowleopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For sure.


----------



## loon (Oct 21, 2011)

Emma has the underground one and also the remote one jay and they work great! even with all her hair..we are out in the country but the road out front is a quarter mile stretch with a little hill and some of these idiots fly by doing Mach 1  :smirk: 

Terry


----------



## smokinj (Oct 21, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> Emma has the underground one and also the remote one jay and they work great! even with all her hair..we are out in the country but the road out front is a quarter mile stretch with a little hill and some of these idiots fly by doing Mach 1  :smirk:
> 
> Terry



She had a record day yesterday 3 escapes....New one got here at about 11:00 so its almost time to try it out!


----------



## Gary_602z (Oct 22, 2011)

Jay a lot of it is in the training and not so much the equipment. Positive reinforcement and praise goes a long ways. She will have you trained in no time!  :lol: 

Gary


----------



## smokinj (Oct 23, 2011)

Gary_602z said:
			
		

> Jay a lot of it is in the training and not so much the equipment. Positive reinforcement and praise goes a long ways. She will have you trained in no time!  :lol:
> 
> Gary



You are right....lol But this collar works! She still ran off but this time she got zapped and not me...


----------



## SolarAndWood (Oct 23, 2011)

So, what did she do after the correction?


----------



## smokinj (Oct 23, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> So, what did she do after the correction?



Kept running came backin  about 4 hours..


----------



## SolarAndWood (Oct 23, 2011)

Then the collar didn't work ;-P   More juice, continuous zap till she stops (not the politically correct way to train a dog but generally very effective).  If that doesn't work, you either need a more powerful collar or need to do basic training with it until she knows what is up.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 23, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Then the collar didn't work ;-P   More juice, continuous zap till she stops (not the politically correct way to train a dog but generally very effective).  If that doesn't work, you either need a more powerful collar or need to do basic training with it until she knows what is up.



It was more than enough power(nailed her 3 times big Yelps)! Its basic training. Got flags up now and take it one day at a time. Back to the leash.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Oct 23, 2011)

Instantaneous or continuous?  I find instantaneous to be worthless for this type of distraction.  Dog knows to just fight through it kind of like the dogs that run through the invisible fence.  They need to know that what is causing the yelp is going to continue or even increase until they stop whatever they are doing.  You are still going to have this problem after flag training unless you think you are going to reform your dog from doing what sounds like her reason to live.  My 2 cents.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 23, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Instantaneous or continuous?  I find instantaneous to be worthless for this type of distraction.  Dog knows to just fight through it kind of like the dogs that run through the invisible fence.  They need to know that what is causing the yelp is going to continue or even increase until they stop whatever they are doing.  You are still going to have this problem after flag training unless you think you are going to reform your dog from doing what sounds like her reason to live.  My 2 cents.



lol, It was nick shots. By the yelps was afraid to full blast her. I was on the 60 setting as well and it goes to 100.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Oct 23, 2011)

Apply like you would if she was about to run into traffic and you are trying to save her life.  After she knows what the deal is, you won't have to apply it like that any more.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 23, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Apply like you would if she was about to run into traffic and you are trying to save her life.  After she knows what the deal is, you won't have to apply it like that any more.




Sounds about right to me....Thats what going to happen, not if its when. She getting very good at making her escapes.


----------



## snowleopard (Oct 23, 2011)

Have you considered building a pond in the backyard?


----------



## smokinj (Oct 23, 2011)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> Have you considered building a pond in the backyard?



Yes I have! Now that you metion it, it would be a 2fer...lol


----------



## Trail_Time (Oct 24, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Apply like you would if she was about to run into traffic and you are trying to save her life.  After she knows what the deal is, you won't have to apply it like that any more.



Perfect advice.  Do not be afraid to turn it on full if you need to.  She will learn and you can turn it down.


----------



## Fish On (Oct 25, 2011)

your dog is not learning. take the time teach and do research on e collars. u are very likley to have a different dog soon. 

E collars are great and i highly recommend them.

i hope it works out for u


----------

